
Lung Damage from Vaping Resembles Chemical Burns, Report Says - koolba
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/02/health/vaping-illnesses.html
======
rapjr9
I wonder if anyone has looked at whether it is simply the heat causing the
damage. I see 200W mod kits on the web, which is a lot of heat to be inhaling.
Maybe some vape pens are missing a filter which cools the vapor? Or the vapor
doesn't get cooled as much if the pen is used continuously and starts to warm
up? Seems like an obvious possibility.

------
TheJoYo
> The majority have vaped THC, the psychoactive ingredient in marijuana, but
> some say they have vaped only nicotine.

> Another patient was a 21-year-old man who reported vaping nicotine for five
> years, and who became ill shortly after adding marijuana to it for the first
> time.

This is getting ridiculous, journalists need to get more precises when
discussing "vaping".

------
BubRoss
Vaping what specifically? I have a hard time believing that anyone is getting
chemical burns from vaping propylene glycol.

~~~
Uhuhreally
It says damage resembling chemical burns. And why not ? did lungs evolve in an
environment with propylene glycol ? no.

~~~
BubRoss
I don't even know where to start with this. Propylene glycol is used
extensively in food, cosmetics and even eye drops. It is the solution in a fog
machine. It takes an extraordinary amount to cause harm to someone when
administered intravenously. Why would 'evolving with something' weigh into
your judgement of whether something could cause 'chemical burn like damage'?

~~~
jonnismash
Gotta love that the article has 0 mentions of the main cause: Vitamin E being
added to the solution alongside THC oil. This is the sole reason, not
nicotine, nor PG/VG.

